# First time trail riding



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like she is going to be a good trail horse.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like the making of a perfect trail horse. Congrats!


----------



## KennyT (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is a little back ground on her. She was a surprise horse. Her moma was 5 and the stud wasn't much older and they all thought they were both too young to make babies. Well the stud left two mares pregnant before being gelded. They didn't realize her Momma was pregnant til one morning a fold was in the pasture. She was so weak she couldn't stand on her own, so every couple hours they held her up to nurse. In short she was handled, a lot, from the time she was born so she is the easiest going two year old you ever seen. She is going to be ( and really already is) a great horse. If ya' cant tell, Im kinda proud of my little girl.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

She sounds like a gem.

And, did I read that right? The owners of her sire and dam thought five year old horses were "too young to make babies?"

Wow. . .facepalm.:-|


----------



## KennyT (Oct 12, 2013)

She slipped in on them but worked out really well for me. She is a gem of a horse. It takes an A bomb to spook her, she will do anything I ask of her, I can walk up and cup my hand over her eye and spray fly spray and she wont move at all. She is a little small compared to her folks, but there was no prenatal care. She is 14.5 hands and just turned 2 back in March, so there is plenty of fill in time yet to come. She is my girl.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

14.5 hands? Typo?

I wish my pony was that quiet. Thousands of trail miles and shes still looky.


----------



## KennyT (Oct 12, 2013)

14.2...sorry...I took a video today of me kicking a beach ball all around and off her head as she grazed...she never batted a eye....I love my little Girl!!!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

She sounds wonderful.
Got any photos?

Take it slow. She's just a youngster yet.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I love it! A situation like that made my decision on Sam. I went out on the trail with him during my test ride, and the then-owner was on her horse in front of us and held a big tree branch back so we wouldn't have to go through it. Except it slipped from her hand and smacked Sam right in the face, and then it got stuck on his bridle. I expected him to take off or rear, but he just did the body equivalent of shrugging and moved on.


----------

